# Training with sponges



## animal adam (Sep 1, 2010)

What's the whole thing with training with sponges when gripping stuff???. Just seen some people training with the at the gym.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

sponges? you sure your not training at the car wash? :confused1:


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

been watching too much spongebob


----------



## pdjs01 (Sep 3, 2011)

Too cheap to buy gloves


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

The conversation tends to be limited...

Oh, and they perform a similar function to fatgrips and their ilk.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Do you mean these things

http://www.bigbackgrips.com/

Don't use them myself as I don't really need to.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Hands are far easier, or am I yet again stuck with what worked to build a muscular body in 1976-1982?


----------



## animal adam (Sep 1, 2010)

In the end I just went over and asked. They said they didn't want to pay for gloves and sponges work the same for 40p. Cheap ass mofos!!!


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

Mingster said:


> The conversation tends to be limited...
> 
> Oh, and they perform a similar function to fatgrips and their ilk.


If you use sponges then used fat gripz I think you'll find they don't perform a similar function


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

SILV3RBACK said:


> If you use sponges then used fat gripz I think you'll find they don't perform a similar function


Wouldn't use either tbh...


----------



## Chunkee (Sep 1, 2012)

Alot don't like using gloves, these 'spongelike' things help keep calouses at bay.


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

maybe its for the people who have over active sweat glands in their hands?


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Some guy in my gym uses sponges I was so intrigued I asked to have a go.

Quite liked it felt I had a good grip on the bar and it worked my forearms a bit more whilst stopping callouses and that but I'll stick to my Harbingers I think!


----------



## proironaust (Oct 17, 2010)

The funny thing is you see people in the gym training with new techniqes and then everyone follows suit without knowing what there actually doing.

That happened when extend came out. All of a sudden everyone started drinking red cordial when they were training


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

There was post on here the other day where someone recommended sponges to grip bars to relive forearm pain.

I have forearm pain but couldn't bring myself to try it, and I train at home!


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Lets be honest, sponges look much less gay than fingerless leather gloves!


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

People are always trying to make the gym easier and softer. Always wanting a new fad. Grip the bar, lift weights. It hurts. Keep at it.


----------

